# Volkswagen High Mileage Club?



## tmfmoney (Feb 7, 2011)

So I'm just about at the 100,000 mile mark in my Passat and I know about high mileage badges given by Mercedes and Volvo just wondering if Volkswagen does the same thing and if so how do I go about getting one? Thanks!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

ummm, no.


----------



## darren1231 (Nov 4, 2012)

*LOL*

You're odometer is gonna have to turn over a couple times... When taken care of, these things last lol. I was talking to a TDI guy Who was the original owner and had his OD turn over at the 300kmi mark only to be there near there again. That deserves a badge. I am at 188k on a gas ABA 8v and she just had another timing belt replacement. It's all about the preventive maintenance. :thumbup:


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

you going to need more than 100k that car is just getting broken in. my old diesel coupe had 400K+ and i know plenty more that have similar miles.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

tmfmoney said:


> So I'm just about at the 100,000 mile mark in my Passat and I know about high mileage badges given by Mercedes and Volvo just wondering if Volkswagen does the same thing and if so how do I go about getting one? Thanks!


 ill see your 100,000 and raise you another 100,000


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)




----------

